# William Cunningham's reminder to cage-stagers



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 31, 2019)

The only legitimate weapons of theological warfare are those which are not carnal but spiritual— those which are fitted to impress the understanding and to affect the heart, and they ought to be employed in such a way as to prepossess and not to prejudice, to attract and not to repel, for the wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God.

William Cunningham, _Theological Lectures on Subjects Connected with Natural Theology, Evidences of Christianity, the Canon and Inspiration of Scripture_ (New York: Robert Carter and Brothers, 1878), Lecture III, p. 36.

Reactions: Like 6


----------

